# New synth from Sugar Bytes : Aparillo?



## kgdrum (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi I've been reading @ KVR about a new synth that seems quite interesting from Sugar Bytes named Aparillo,has anyone here tried this?
I see no mention or discussion here about this and I find this synth intriguing,are there any Aparillo users here?

https://sugar-bytes.de/en/aparillo

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=496418

Thanks
KG


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Literally, just came out. I have the demo downloaded & will be checking out over the holiday break. I love SB Obscurium so have high hopes, but I did not care for Factory much.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 20, 2017)

Just received an email from Sugar Bytes on this. Looks promising.




This overview video really dives into what this softsynth is about. Holy smokes!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 20, 2017)

I love that name! My mother called every machine "Aparillo" when she didn't know how to really call it. Things like coffee machines, shavers, cassette recorders...


----------



## Rap-sody (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks like another winner from Sugar Bytes.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 24, 2017)

I got Aparillo some days ago and it is great, for the price a steal


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

Tx for the reminder (last night was a bender). On my demo list later today after the family swarm leaves 



Thorsten Meyer said:


> I got Aparillo some days ago and it is great, for the price a steal





Thorsten Meyer said:


> I got Aparillo some days ago and it is great, for the price a steal


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Tx for the reminder (last night was a bender).


bender = like a wild drinking spree?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

Whiskey, thats all I'm sayin 
I made it through about 15 mins of the Telemark documentary my son put on and woke up in the same chair from dog licking at 6 am 



Thorsten Meyer said:


> bender = like a wild drinking spree?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Whiskey, thats all I'm sayin
> I made it through about 15 mins of the Telemark documentary my son put on and woke up in the same chair from dog licking at 6 am


xmas is so much more traditional German here in Bavaria)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

My friend was stationed at Ramstein so I know quite a few German ones, but I will take dog licking over Gluhwein any day, sorry 

Got a few minutes in on Aparillo, didn't hit me with a lightening bolt yet unfortunately, but lots of potential.



Thorsten Meyer said:


> xmas is so much more traditional German here in Bavaria)


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> My friend was stationed at Ramstein so I know quite a few German ones, but I will take dog licking over Gluhwein any day, sorry
> 
> Got a few minutes in on Aparillo, didn't hit me with a lightening bolt yet unfortunately, but lots of potential.



Sorry if a bit weird ..... but trying to put Aparillo in some sort of perspective with BT Phobos .... having Omni2, NI K11U, and several other good synths. Phobos was on Wishlist and got approved .... so cost difference is not so great right now. 

Any thoughts on Aparillo & Phobos as 'very different' approaches ??


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

I would probably do Phobos at this point but you need to choose with your gut and which inspires you the most. I would also toss Falcon, Omni2, and Granite in there myself.



synthpunk said:


> My friend was stationed at Ramstein so I know quite a few German ones, but I will take dog licking over Gluhwein any day, sorry
> 
> Got a few minutes in on Aparillo, didn't hit me with a lightening bolt yet unfortunately, but lots of potential.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 25, 2017)

Loving this synth so far. Its one of those synths that take you places you havnt been often...and very quickly. It's very experimental and I love that!

-DJ


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 25, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Loving this synth so far. Its one of those synths that take you places you havnt been often...and very quickly. It's very experimental and I love that!
> 
> -DJ



Waaay far from your expertise, yet still sense this in first Aparillo exposure. I posted earlier trying to get some sense of whether Aparillo or BT Phobos offers more of the 'experimental' characteristics you mention. Phobos is still almost 2x cost, and fairly tough for me to sort at my level of ability. Would still go there if it clearly offers more longer term potential.

Good to see your positive Aparillo comment !


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 25, 2017)

So far I love the Demo!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> So far I love the Demo!



 Agree, and shame Phobos offers no Demo to compare. Focus here is really on *@ Daniel James *'experimental'
descriptor and both synths have massive variations to explore. 

Seldom see Phobos enthusiasm with definitive backup comment, which makes Aparillo even more interesting now.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh man, after reading this thread, I downloaded the demo, and 2 presets later, I hit the Buy button! Fun, fun, fun instrument.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 26, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Agree, and shame Phobos offers no Demo to compare. Focus here is really on *@ Daniel James *'experimental'
> descriptor and both synths have massive variations to explore.
> 
> Seldom see Phobos enthusiasm with definitive backup comment, which makes Aparillo even more interesting now.


I have Phobos and I love it as well. It is such a totally different animal than Aparillo. Both would be useful depending on the music you make. Aparillo sounds so different than anything I have including Phobos. I got Phobos when it was on sale intro because it seemed like something new. I love synth/sounds that have motion. Both of these fit that category but like I said they sound so different from each other they are both worth having. At least you can try the Aparillo demo.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> I have Phobos and I love it as well. It is such a totally different animal than Aparillo. Both would be useful depending on the music you make. Aparillo sounds so different than anything I have including Phobos. I got Phobos when it was on sale intro because it seemed like something new. I love synth/sounds that have motion. Both of these fit that category but like I said they sound so different from each other they are both worth having. At least you can try the Aparillo demo.



Many THX !!! Will likely end up with both, yet great to hear your impressions. 
Phobos was on Wishlist and can get at big discount this week. That may be decider for right now.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 26, 2017)

Aparillo could be priced at 169 Euro and would be a great synth at the price with unparalleled opportunity to create new tone and sounds.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 26, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Aparillo could be priced at 169 Euro and would be a great synth at the price with unparalleled opportunity to create new tone and sounds.



Early Demo impressions support this in my case. Focus should be Aparillo 'here' but good to get comparative comment ! Phobos has been 3x the cost __ perhaps due to large BT content ? My interest has been its broad 'adjustability' (3 sources + convolvers). 
Aparillo has some amazing possibilities, for sure.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 28, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Oh man, after reading this thread, I downloaded the demo, and 2 presets later, I hit the Buy button! Fun, fun, fun instrument.





Same here,this is a really interesting synth as soon as I tried the demo I bought it,without hesitation! lol


----------



## enCiphered (Dec 29, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Aparillo could be priced at 169 Euro and would be a great synth at the price with unparalleled opportunity to create new tone and sounds.



Be careful with such statements.
169 Euro for a contemporary synth without sampler capabilities, zero import options, and with only one single type of synthesis is a lot of money.
Aparillo is a great plugin, I used it a lot already and it is superb for creating textural, organic and evolving sounds. But it does not justify the price of 169 Euro. Sugar Bytes made a great decision to offer it for $99.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 29, 2017)

H I installed the Aparillo demo,I bought it and registered,how do I change it from demo mode to perpetual license?
Yes I am a drummer! 
Thanks
KG


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 29, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> H I installed the Aparillo demo,I bought it and registered,how do I change it from demo mode to perpetual license?
> Yes I am a drummer!
> Thanks
> KG


Check the top area of the Aparillo interface to see if your current serial is valid. If not you should be able to click there, alternative just reinstall and enter the serial during the installation.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 31, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Oh man, after reading this thread, I downloaded the demo, and 2 presets later, I hit the Buy button! Fun, fun, fun instrument.



same here


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 31, 2017)

email jrrshop to use discount code "FORUM" for 11% off.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 31, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Just a tip you can use discount code "FORUM" at jrrshop for 11% off.



"FORUM" or FORUM _ did not work just now and am signed in normally. 

Red Box appears stating ___  Coupon codes are not available for this product (Sugar Bytes Aparillo Textural FM Synthesizer)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 31, 2017)

I would call them Tuesday or email them.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 1, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I would call them Tuesday or email them.



JRRShop very responsive to email yesterday. All is well ! 
Cool support over major holiday weekend.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 1, 2018)

The discount code also doesn't work for me...
Is it a general problem with Aparillo being excluded from discount?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 1, 2018)

email them.



HiEnergy said:


> The discount code also doesn't work for me...
> Is it a general problem with Aparillo being excluded from discount?


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 2, 2018)

email to [email protected] sent.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

It's all your fault, I just bought it  Definitely some magic once you start to do your own sounds.

Short snippet
https://app.box.com/s/ozj59b96l69f9cafscpyb7o8whkzapli


----------



## jiffybox (Jan 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> It's all your fault, I just bought it  Definitely some magic once you start to do your own sounds.
> 
> Short snippet
> https://app.box.com/s/ozj59b96l69f9cafscpyb7o8whkzapli


Nice. 13 cool seconds, synthpunk. I've really gotta dive in to my Aparillo. Poor, neglected thing has just sat there since the holiday buying spree.


----------



## ghobii (Jan 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> It's all your fault, I just bought it  Definitely some magic once you start to do your own sounds.
> 
> Short snippet
> https://app.box.com/s/ozj59b96l69f9cafscpyb7o8whkzapli



Damn it, that sound has my name all over it.


----------

